# help getting mature media



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

Would anybody be willing to give me some of their mature media to speed up cycling 

I'm willing to pick it up ..

thanks

ps. I went to big Al's and one of the employees gave me a bag of their water (about a gallon) to speed up the cycle even faster.. would that do?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

that probably won't do anything. i'd give you some but i live way too far away. maybe post a want ad in the classifieds??


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> that probably won't do anything. i'd give you some but i live way too far away. maybe post a want ad in the classifieds??


thanks for the tip ...

I live in Mississauga

on a side note the guy in Big AL's gave me a lot of innacurate info..


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

you will need to state the type of filter you use...so someone with that filter might be able to give you some..


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

Hitch said:


> you will need to state the type of filter you use...so someone with that filter might be able to give you some..


sorry ..
marineland penguin 150

I hope that filter is good enough for a 15 gallon fish tank


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

IIRC the Penguin 150 uses cartridge based media when I looked at it a few months ago. The water BA gave from all my reading if it is correct only provides a little bacteria in it. You should have asked if they could give you a little gravel. I know PetsMart (Hwy 7 & Bayview was the one that did it for me) gave me a little gravel from their tank (expect a 5 finger pinch amount).

Check around at other fish stores and ask for some gravel. I'm way too far from you to help out or I've give you some from my mature tank. You might want to collect form a few stores then put into a small mesh bag (like the ones garlic come in) and keep it in the tank to help with the biofiltering while the main filter cultures up slowly.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

few hours ago I went to dragon aquarium and for $3 one of the employees gave me their filter media ( a big 2"x2" piece of sponge like material) and I cut out a small piece of it and put it in my filter for couple hours. But then I was advised by hitch to take it out because it could be iffy. I'm considering starting from scratch as it's a new setup with no fish but few live plants..

I gotta say I'm pretty pissed at myself. I just assumed that a fish store would have reliable & safe established filters...

oh well


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

okoolo said:


> few hours ago I went to dragon aquarium and for $3 one of the employees gave me their filter media ( a big 2"x2" piece of sponge like material) and I cut out a small piece of it and put it in my filter for couple hours. But then I was advised by hitch to take it out because it could be iffy. I'm considering starting from scratch as it's a new setup with no fish but few live plants..
> 
> I gotta say I'm pretty pissed at myself. I just assumed that a fish store would have reliable & safe established filters...
> 
> oh well


Fish stores have a large turnover of stock, and the stock usually arrives stressed, and continues to be stressed under store conditions, so there's ample opportunity for diseases and parasites to be introduced and to flourish. That's why it's recommended that even very healthy looking fish from stores be quarantined. Their filters are no doubt full of suitable bacteria, but may also be a source of things you don't want to introduce.

Btw, if you have live plants in there, and the plants have enough light to grow, and you don't massively overstock at first, you really don't need to worry much about cycling, especially if you're going to do water changes on a reasonable schedule. Plants will do their very effective best to grab the ammonia before the bacteria can, and suitable bacteria are ubiquitous. The plants can provide a lot of surface area for bacteria as well.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks for the info .. I'll know better next time .. I just pray I haven't caught anything


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bae said:


> Fish stores have a large turnover of stock, and the stock usually arrives stressed, and continues to be stressed under store conditions, so there's ample opportunity for diseases and parasites to be introduced and to flourish. That's why it's recommended that even very healthy looking fish from stores be quarantined. Their filters are no doubt full of suitable bacteria, but may also be a source of things you don't want to introduce.
> 
> Btw, if you have live plants in there, and the plants have enough light to grow, and you don't massively overstock at first, you really don't need to worry much about cycling, especially if you're going to do water changes on a reasonable schedule. Plants will do their very effective best to grab the ammonia before the bacteria can, and suitable bacteria are ubiquitous. The plants can provide a lot of surface area for bacteria as well.


Just curious can't s/he use that already paid for sponge filter in a say 5gal tub or something with a air tube to keep the bacteria alive then just drop some meds in to make sure the filter is clear of any bad stuff? Just thinking out loud here to ask as I'm curious as well.

Then have s/he do 10-25% water changes daily after the dosing to flush out the dosing? At least what was purchased can still be used is what I'm thinking if that works that is.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Just curious can't s/he use that already paid for sponge filter in a say 5gal tub or something with a air tube to keep the bacteria alive then just drop some meds in to make sure the filter is clear of any bad stuff? Just thinking out loud here to ask as I'm curious as well.
> 
> Then have s/he do 10-25% water changes daily after the dosing to flush out the dosing? At least what was purchased can still be used is what I'm thinking if that works that is.


what ever med used to kill what ever is in there is going to kill the bac that is in the sponge.

plus, it was only like 3 bucks....not worth the time or the effort.


----------

